# Anyone selling a Kornit breeze in London area



## flypitcher (Jan 14, 2015)

Anyone selling a Kornit breeze in London area.

Thanks


----------



## SRU1861 (Mar 9, 2017)

No But I have one in Miami Florida and Would be willing to accommodate shipping.


----------



## flypitcher (Jan 14, 2015)

SRU1861 said:


> No But I have one in Miami Florida and Would be willing to accommodate shipping.



How much do you want for it?


----------



## CCIT (May 6, 2017)

I've got one I am planning to sell in Manchester.


----------



## flypitcher (Jan 14, 2015)

sent you a message check your inbox


----------



## topbanana (Sep 22, 2010)

I have one that is underused in E9 [email protected]


----------



## SRU1861 (Mar 9, 2017)

In florida there is a machine available.


----------



## flypitcher (Jan 14, 2015)

topbanana said:


> I have one that is underused in E9 [email protected]



Will call you later in the week.
Cheers


----------



## topbanana (Sep 22, 2010)

flypitcher said:


> Will call you later in the week.
> Cheers


Things limited


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Mylocker will sell couple storm and avalanche. USA Detroit.
Cheers! beers are on me always.


----------



## CCIT (May 6, 2017)

allamerican-aeoon said:


> Mylocker will sell couple storm and avalanche. USA Detroit.
> Cheers! beers are on me always.




Why are they selling ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

